# PM's not sending!?



## Arrakiss (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't send any PM's... They just stay in the outbox. Something going on that I haven't heard about?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Arrakiss said:


> I can't send any PM's... They just stay in the outbox. Something going on that I haven't heard about?


They stay in the outbox until the recipient has read them :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Tim GTI said:


> They stay in the outbox until the recipient has read them :?


Correct.


----------



## Arrakiss (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh.... never noticed that before


----------

